# Celtics offer Jasikevicius multi-year contract



## deannahum

http://www.one.co.il/cat/articles/a...x?id=64093&bz=4 (hebrew)

According to Israeli sources, the Celtics have offerd a multi-year contract to former Maryland and Maccabi Tel-Aviv and probably the best point guard in europe today, Lithuanian, Sarunas Jasikevicius !


----------



## Quills

Sarunas Marcilonis is much better


----------



## MarioChalmers

Bye bye Gary.


----------



## Spriggan

I'm going to laugh when he gets exposed in the NBA.


----------



## Amplifier

I remember struggling to pronounce his name . Best of luck to our favorite free agent terp (not J.Gil)


----------



## Sir Patchwork

From what I saw in the olympics, he'd be comparable to Mike Bibby on a team that uses him in a system stressing fast pace ball movement. He is a sharpshooter with good passing and playmaking ability, but isn't that great of a defender. He is probably a much better shooter than Mike Bibby, and that really isn't a knock on Bibby at all. Although Bibby has become really comfortable in the NBA, and it would take Jasikevicius some time to do the same, and if I recall correctly, he isn't exactly a youngster (in his 30's).


----------



## HKF

Sir Patchwork said:


> From what I saw in the olympics, he'd be comparable to Mike Bibby on a team that uses him in a system stressing fast pace ball movement. He is a sharpshooter with good passing and playmaking ability, but isn't that great of a defender. He is probably a much better shooter than Mike Bibby, and that really isn't a knock on Bibby at all. Although Bibby has become really comfortable in the NBA, and it would take Jasikevicius some time to do the same, and if I recall correctly, he isn't exactly a youngster (in his 30's).


He graduated from Maryland in 1998. He's 29 years old. Hopefully Ainge doesn't give him too long of a deal.


----------



## Greater Levitator

Spriggan said:


> I'm going to laugh when he gets exposed in the NBA.


[strike]With that statement you've already exposed yourself as someone without any knowledge about basketball.[/strike]

*Give me a break. You should know better.*


----------



## Spriggan

Greater Levitator said:


> With that statement you've already exposed yourself as someone without any knowledge about basketball.


You accomplished that feat with your very first post.


----------



## Greater Levitator

Spriggan said:


> You accomplished that feat with your very first post.












Haha.


----------



## Spriggan

I know, I thought it was pretty good too.


----------



## mauzer

Spriggan said:


> I'm going to laugh when he gets exposed in the NBA.



[strike]Idiot.[/strike]

*Post about the topic on hand, not about other posters.

It really isn't that hard.*


----------



## DPSF4

It's amazing how if you call any european prospect that may have nba potential a bust or whatever you get flamed by dudes like mauzer.


----------



## 7M3

Sir Patchwork said:


> He is probably a much better shooter than Mike Bibby, and that really isn't a knock on Bibby at all.


Bibby is one of the best pure shooters in this league. Sarunas would have to be among the top 2 or 3 best shooters in the NBA for me to call him much better than Mike.


----------



## agoo

I think I liked this idea before reading this thread. I did not kno that he went to Maryland. Why did he not get drafted coming out of school?


----------



## 7M3

agoo101284 said:


> I think I liked this idea before reading this thread. I did not kno that he went to Maryland. Why did he not get drafted coming out of school?


He wasn't very good.


----------



## HKF

agoo101284 said:


> I think I liked this idea before reading this thread. I did not kno that he went to Maryland. Why did he not get drafted coming out of school?


It took 7 years after college.


----------



## Quills

maybe he got a better contract in Europe & got hurt over there ???


----------



## mauzer

Quills said:


> maybe he got a better contract in Europe & got hurt over there ???


No. The reason is-he blossomed only 3-4 years ago.Now he is 29 and in his prime. I wanted him to go to Cavs or Indy-but Celtics is not bad choice too. BTW-anybody has link that he signed?


----------



## Quills

Still would'nt that mean he got a Better offer in Europe/Abroad then from the NBA ?


----------



## mauzer

Quills said:


> Still would'nt that mean he got a Better offer in Europe/Abroad then from the NBA ?


He wasn't drafted-and nobody offered him NBA contract except last 3 years.


----------



## Quills

Who is this guy any way ??? this is'nt that blond hair dude from the Olympics that talked trash to the USA team & hit 3's in our face all day is it ??



Still my point is that if no NBA team offered him a contract & he got offers & played in Europe/Abroad is that he got better offers else where then Here .


----------



## mauzer

Quills said:


> Who is this guy any way ??? this is'nt that blond hair dude from the Olympics that talked trash to the USA team & hit 3's in our face all day is it ??
> 
> 
> 
> Still my point is that if no NBA team offered him a contract & he got offers & played in Europe/Abroad is that he got better offers else where then Here .


Yes.


----------



## mauzer

Quills said:


> Who is this guy any way ??? this is'nt that blond hair dude from the Olympics that talked trash to the USA team & hit 3's in our face all day is it ??
> 
> 
> 
> Still my point is that if no NBA team offered him a contract & he got offers & played in Europe/Abroad is that he got better offers else where then Here .


He didn't get ANY offers except last 3 years.He is on the same level Nash and Kidd are, and his defence has improved a lot.


----------



## On Thre3

Greater Levitator said:


> With that statement you've already exposed yourself as someone without any knowledge about basketball.


lol [strike]look at this idiot.[/strike] And no i dont agree with spriggan about the player(i for one think he will be great) but im laughing at your statement- he thinks a euro pg who is 29 years old will be a bust, and he is imediately considered basketball illiterate because of one sentence. [strike]Stupidity should be wielded with caution my friend.[/strike]

*It really isn't that hard to post about the topic at hand and refrain from childish personal attacks.

Attack the post, not the poster.*


----------



## vadimivich

> With that statement you've already exposed yourself as someone without any knowledge about basketball.


He just wasn't very good coming out of college. He still can't defend a fence post. There's a reason a guy who played 4 years of major college ball in the US isn't in the NBA - he's not good enough.

Now, if he's somehow made monster miraculous gains in his game the last couple of years (which watching a decent amount of international ball I'm not sure of, he still is far below average defender) he's only going to be an average starter at best. The people on this board comparing him to Nash or Kidd are out of their minds, and so is Ainge is he offers him a huge deal.


----------



## Quills

oh Homeboy is Nice , I love him . But since when is he a PG , thats what threw me all off ??? 

& I take back what I said about Marcilonis being better , there pretty much the Same but Diffrent . Sarunus M was a Slasher much like a Ginobli nowadays & Sarunaus J lives up to his name & perfers the gunning style of a Ronald Murray more .


To me if you don't like a PG like a Stephon Marbury-Allen Iverson-Steve Francis-Baron Davis-Gilbert Arenas-Sam Cassell & Perfer the Jason Kidd-Mike Bibby-Steve Nash-Andre Miller-Damon Jones type you'll hate Sarunas J . But you'll end up loving his Attitude if he's on your team & will want to wait for him outside the Arena if he's not on your team . Born leader



Strengths : Guile Determination the abitly to take over the game at it's most pressurized moments . Infinite range can shoot it from 30 feet if left alone . Can create his own shot & does so at will . Pretty damn strong as well on defence surprisingly , he's not your typical Euro Sloach on Defence . He actully trys to get in his mans Face (As well as his teammates fase , his Coaches Face , The Refs Face , The other Teams Face , The Fans Face , His Mothers Face ) . his skill set implies he should be a SG & Actully for as long as I follwed him . I always thought he was a SG . He's the 1st European with an American Mentality to the game since Come over since Dino Radja 


Weakness : he could pass but has such confidence that he perfers to do things himself & he has had such good results doing so that he continues to do so , so he does'nt pass . Also for as much as he Try's Defencivly & can play in Europe it aint gonna fly in the NBA . Since we have 3 refs instead of 2 & dont allow handchecking Above the Free Throw line like in Europe & international ball on the hole . So he can get into Foul trouble by playing Defence like it was 1994 & his name was Derrek Harper . Also he's not Explosive so I don't see him getting to the Rim & finishing with the Regularity he did overseas since in Europe they Draw Charges in the NBA we block shots so he has that going against him .


----------



## mauzer

vadimivich said:


> He just wasn't very good coming out of college. He still can't defend a fence post. There's a reason a guy who played 4 years of major college ball in the US isn't in the NBA - he's not good enough.
> 
> Now, if he's somehow made monster miraculous gains in his game the last couple of years (which watching a decent amount of international ball I'm not sure of, he still is far below average defender) he's only going to be an average starter at best. The people on this board comparing him to Nash or Kidd are out of their minds, and so is Ainge is he offers him a huge deal.


What about Nash defence??? And remind me mwho won season MVP??


----------



## futuristxen

People getting caught up in him not getting drafted are living in the past. Players taked diffrent routes in their development. Ben Wallace and Bruce Bowen are two names that pop up. Stephen Jackson is another. Guys who fall through the cracks. Darrell Armstrong.

I'm interested to see this guy play. I was hoping the Cavs were going to get him. But damn, Danny Ainge. I used to laugh at that guy, I won't lie. Now he is one of the best GMs in the league and the Celtics look like they are begining to return to glory.

Which sucks, because I hate the Celtics. But I've let my hatred go dormat for a long time because...what was the point? Celtics were mostly garbage for the last 10 years since Reggie Lewis died.


----------



## Quills

yeah Reggie Lewis would of been the Best SF of his Time , he would of made Pippen an after thought in alot of peoples mind .


----------



## MemphisX

Beware of annointing Olympic heroes...so says Jerry Sloan.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

7M3 said:


> Bibby is one of the best pure shooters in this league. Sarunas would have to be among the top 2 or 3 best shooters in the NBA for me to call him much better than Mike.


From what I've seen of him, top 2-3 would be a reasonable place to put him. Again, from what I've seen.


----------



## futuristxen

MemphisX said:


> Beware of annointing Olympic heroes...so says Jerry Sloan.


Well but doesn't he basically do the same thing in his league, where he is one of the top players? It's not like he just got hot.

It's more like Team USA didn't read the scouting report.


----------



## Quills

I Would say he's more top 10-15 ish in his Range of Shooters & thats Judging from the olympics & Goodwill games 



I would say he's the Shooter that a Kirk Hinrich or a Jamal Crawford is though somewhere in that range . Ultimly I say he's a John Starks Streak shooter type can get hot & hit 8 3s but he can also cost you a championship in the process .


----------



## Quills

No International Ball Allows hand Checking & oyu can get by with more fouls along the perimitor due to only 2 refs & also offencive numbers or higher since they go to take the Charge outside of the America's instead of going to block the Shot or strip the ball handler .


----------



## MemphisX

futuristxen said:


> Well but doesn't he basically do the same thing in his league, where he is one of the top players? It's not like he just got hot.
> 
> It's more like Team USA didn't read the scouting report.


I am just saying...international basketball and NBA basketball are not close to being the same or similar. Skills don't translate between the two. In the NBA, you have to be able to get your shot because NBA defenders are longer and recover a lot better. Also, defense in the NBA is *1000 times* more physical and he won't be having plays run for him.

I hope he goes to a team with an interior threat good enough to command double teams. He would have been perfect in Phoenix IMO. Miami, San Antonio, Houston, Sunny LA, etc would also be good choices but Boston...yuck.


----------



## Quills

yeah the Rocketts & Heat would of been the Perfect fit for Him , absolutly perfect


----------



## HKF

NBA 3 pointer is 23'9. It's not going to be as simple as making deep 3's, playing 30+ minutes a night for 82 games. You need to be well conditioned and in the NBA, unless you just refuse to defend, you're going to have your hands full with these point guards on any given night:

Kidd, Nash, Billups, Marbury, Bibby, Parker, Arenas, Hinrich, Deron, Paul, Felton, Telfair, Livingston, Ridnour, Ford, Terry, Tinsley, Baron, Cassell, Francis, Iverson. 

I mean to think he's going to come in and dominate and then shoot as well from 3 is very far-fetched. We haven't seen this much talent in the PG ranks in many years. He's got his work cut out for him.


----------



## agoo

futuristxen said:


> People getting caught up in him not getting drafted are living in the past. Players taked diffrent routes in their development. Ben Wallace and Bruce Bowen are two names that pop up. Stephen Jackson is another. Guys who fall through the cracks. Darrell Armstrong.
> 
> I'm interested to see this guy play. I was hoping the Cavs were going to get him. But damn, Danny Ainge. I used to laugh at that guy, I won't lie. Now he is one of the best GMs in the league and the Celtics look like they are begining to return to glory.
> 
> Which sucks, because I hate the Celtics. But I've let my hatred go dormat for a long time because...what was the point? Celtics were mostly garbage for the last 10 years since Reggie Lewis died.


The reason why going undrafted concerns me is because he came out of a big college program. The guys that you referenced slipped through because they go to colleges that people don't see and don't talk about, Maryland isn't that.

Also, if you're going to be hating on the Celtics, atleast they'll be good. Its hard to hate a team that blows...though I don't struggle to hate the Knicks.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Spriggan said:


> I'm going to laugh when he gets exposed in the NBA.


I as well. Unless he's signed by the Pacers, then I'll cry when he gets exposed in the NBA.


----------



## HKF

Stephen Jackson wasn't undrafted. He went to JUCO for a year. He was drafted in the 40's by the Suns.

Ben Wallace came out of Virginia Union and Bruce Bowen came from Cal State Fullerton. Darrell Armstrong went to Fayetteville State (NC). So two black D-II colleges and a Big West school. Not exactly powerhouses. 

Agoo's point stands, that Sarunas came out of the ACC.


----------



## mauzer

HKF said:


> Stephen Jackson wasn't undrafted. He went to JUCO for a year. He was drafted in the 40's by the Suns.
> 
> Ben Wallace came out of Virginia Union and Bruce Bowen came from Cal State Fullerton. Darrell Armstrong went to Fayetteville State (NC). So two black D-II colleges and a Big West school. Not exactly powerhouses.
> 
> Agoo's point stands, that Sarunas came out of the ACC.


At age 22 he wasn't even close to what he is now.


----------



## BG7

gian said:


> Bye bye Gary.


Gary was probaly gone anyway, he will probaly be spending the next 10 years in a Canadian prison.


----------



## vadimivich

At age 22 he wasn't even good enough to get a free agent contract.

Guys don't go from not being in summer leagues to being all-stars. I can see him being an average starter at the very, very best. He'll probably be a reserve off the bench for a couple of years and then return to Europe where he can be a star. 

I really think coming to the NBA is a bad career move for him, the NBA game just doesn't fit his game at all.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

When did this guy become a good player?


----------



## JuniorNoboa

agoo101284 said:


> I think I liked this idea before reading this thread. I did not kno that he went to Maryland. Why did he not get drafted coming out of school?


Because he was a run of the mill average ACC starter. Nothing special. Must have improved alot, or was really poorly used by Sweaty.


----------



## Sad Mafioso

It's really sad that people are trying to comment on a guy they haven't really seen play AT ALL!. With the exception of the Olympics, where he murdered the Drink Team, which unlike Puerto Rico, was an actual "threat" and was the favorite to win GOLD since the start.

But alas Ginobili is still a scrub in this league to many. I mean who can argue with that right? 

International PG's=TEH SUXORS!

Go figure.


----------



## MemphisX

Sad Mafioso said:


> It's really sad that people are trying to comment on a guy they haven't really seen play AT ALL!. With the exception of the Olympics, where he murdered the Drink Team, which unlike Puerto Rico, was an actual "threat" and was the favorite to win GOLD since the start.
> 
> But alas Ginobili is still a scrub in this league to many. I mean who can argue with that right?
> 
> International PG's=TEH SUXORS!
> 
> Go figure.



Trust me, I hope every international star comes to the NBA and stops hiding in the Euro leagues. People will then begin to understand that international hoops and the NBA are not the same game.


----------



## futuristxen

MemphisX said:


> Trust me, I hope every international star comes to the NBA and stops hiding in the Euro leagues. People will then begin to understand that international hoops and the NBA are not the same game.


Or people like you will start realizing that just because you come from europe doesn't mean you can't ball.

People have no respect in the states for international hoops. So I'm not sure what you're so upset about.

NBA fans have to realize that there is good ball being played elsewhere.

International basketball>College Hoops

But you don't hear people *****ing about College hoops.


----------



## ATLien

futuristxen said:


> But you don't hear people *****ing about College hoops.


You do!!!


----------



## HKF

TheATLien said:


> You do!!!


Hehe. You're talking about me. :clap: I give college hoops a lot of crap, even though I do enjoy watching it. Never a good idea to paint with a broad brush. People see that guys who can't hack it in the NBA do well in Euro leagues, so they downgrade it, but that does speak to the difference between the two leagues. 

Kutluay and Rigadeau came over and were promptly ushered back overseas.


----------



## MemphisX

futuristxen said:


> Or people like you will start realizing that just because you come from europe doesn't mean you can't ball.
> 
> People have no respect in the states for international hoops. So I'm not sure what you're so upset about.
> 
> NBA fans have to realize that there is good ball being played elsewhere.
> 
> International basketball>College Hoops
> 
> But you don't hear people *****ing about College hoops.


Where do you get I am upsset? I said NBA and international basketball is different. Common sense would tell anyone that. The games are different, the rules are different. Also only the highest levels of international basketball is greater than college hoops.

There will be very few international stars that succeed in the NBA without coming into the NBA early (for awhile anyways). The skill sets you need to succeed in each game is very different.


----------



## Ron Mexico

so they're not sold on banks/west combination yet........


Jasikevicius is here to take Rasheed Wallace's title for most technical fouls


----------



## mauzer

HKF said:


> Hehe. You're talking about me. :clap: I give college hoops a lot of crap, even though I do enjoy watching it. Never a good idea to paint with a broad brush. People see that guys who can't hack it in the NBA do well in Euro leagues, so they downgrade it, but that does speak to the difference between the two leagues.
> 
> Kutluay and Rigadeau came over and were promptly ushered back overseas.


Kutluay came last year being just averege player in Europe, he had to come 5 years ago-he is very good shooter. Rigodo came at wrong time to wrong place, and now even in Europe he is not a star.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Spriggan said:


> I'm going to laugh when he gets exposed in the NBA.


I had planned on laughing when the early rumours had him headed for Indiana. Unfortunately he's coming to my team.    

The worst part will be listening to the insufferable CeltiKKK fans crowing about the superiority of white European players to guys like Marcus Banks. There are times when I wish the Celtics hadn't spent the 80s marketing themselves to that crowd, because all the years of losing didn't help them lose _those_ fans. For the record, this is the smallest part of Celtic Nation, but those rectal jesters make a lot of noise on internet forums (witness the creepy posters on celtic-nation.com for a sample of these "fans").


----------



## Mecca

He would be a great replacement for formerly known as "the Glove" Gary Payton if he can function in NBA style of basketball. Remember, when he torched the USA team, he the international b-ball with Iverson, Duncan, Soudemire, Marbury & etc of guys who damn well didn't know how to play that type of defense against him. When until he plays well on a american hardwood, I'm not that convince.


----------



## mauzer

http://www.maccabifans.co.il/mf/mf2/mf/elements/ulk/ul3.avi 

http://www.maccabifans.co.il/mf/mf2/mf/elements/ulk/ul4.avi 

http://www.maccabifans.co.il/mf/mf2/mf/elements/ulk/ul5.avi 

http://www.maccabifans.co.il/mf/mf2/mf/elements/ulk/ul7.avi 



http://www.tzahevet.co.il/cmdb/video/the_clip/stay.wmv 




and here you will get saras too (40 min video 40 min.) 

Maccabi -Euro 2005 

http://www.tzahevet.co.il/cmdb/video/sikum-all.wmv 

Download these and you'll get som view about Saras.


----------



## mauzer

His fans website www.jasikevicius.com


----------



## banner17

I don't recall watching him play while at Maryland. One thing in his defense as to why he may not have been so hot there. He was a KID from a different country. There are so many language and cultural barriers to overcome when going to live in another country. He just might not have been mature enough to deal with those things at the time.


----------



## theBirdman

I can`t understand how so many people have opinions about someone whom they haven`t seen play or have seen him just a few times! And now you are proclaiming him to be a star or a bust! Go figure!

I have seen him probably about 60-70 times and IMO he will be a very good player in this league!


----------



## Vanapagan

I think he played the 2 at collage


----------



## deannahum

btw for those of you wondering... Saras has the mentalety of an amreican player and he speaks perfect english... he communicates very well on the floor and he is a shouter... he shouts on officials, players and himself... a real provocator...

MAN I CANT WAIT TO SEE HIM PLAY IN THE NBA !!!!


----------



## Diophantos

I just remember him dropping a four point play on the US in the olympics, then giving Lamar Odom "the glare". I'm not saying he'll be a star or even a particularly good player in the NBA, but anyone who can do that can have a spot on my team.


----------



## HKF

banner17 said:


> I don't recall watching him play while at Maryland. One thing in his defense as to why he may not have been so hot there. He was a KID from a different country. There are so many language and cultural barriers to overcome when going to live in another country. He just might not have been mature enough to deal with those things at the time.


Language/cultural barrier after 4 years in college?


----------



## Quills

Hey I lived of & on abroad for aboput 8 years & never learned word one of any language of the contry I was saying at


----------



## MemphisX

Quills said:


> Hey I lived of & on abroad for aboput 8 years & never learned word one of any language of the contry I was saying at


That is not exactly something you should be proud of, infact, I would stop telling people that little tidbit. :whatever:


----------



## agoo

MemphisX said:


> That is not exactly something you should be proud of, infact, I would stop telling people that little tidbit. :whatever:


 I would agree with that.

I was in Barcelona for less than a week and I learned how to greet people atleast.


----------



## Quills

So you have an Ear for Language wonderfull , At least even at the age of 7-14 I was self Sufficent enough to Either pay for My Trip or to have people other then Family Members pay for my Trip . Due to my vast Talent in Art , so I will Always be Proud of that .Even if I cant speak some jibberish language , the language I need to know is American


Actully chances are I would'nt talk to you anyway if you Speak American , I only talk to people I know . not to strangers


----------



## The Mad Viking

I predict A LOT of dissappointed people.

Those who want him to fail will be dissappointed.

Those who want him to be an all-star candidate will be dissappointed.

His coach will be dissappointed. It's too bad for Saras that he speaks perfect English, or he could use language as an excuse for ignoring the coach's instructions. :laugh:

He is a very good shooter, and a very aggressive player who will be a legitimate NBA player. You know who he reminds me of, a little, is Antonio Daniels. He is a good passer, but he plays high energy, and aggressively attacks, looking to score or draw a double before he passes. I wouldn't call him a pass first PG, but he is not a mad bomber either.

I don't think he will have much trouble with the 23-9 arc in the NBA. If you watched him play, he will knock it down from WAY behind the euroarc if you don't stay on him out there. He takes a lot of treys from well behind the arc, and he shoots pull-ups from the eurotrey.

I think he will be entertaining, and competitive. I'm not convinced he will be a top-10 PG, but he will be either a legitimate starter or an excellent, 6th man type of bench player.


----------



## mauzer

http://coachbob.free.fr/Videos/sarunas jasikevicius.mpg

Very nice clip about Sharas-can any NBA fans tell me what player he reminds?


----------



## AMR

Quills said:


> So you have an Ear for Language wonderfull , At least even at the age of 7-14 I was self Sufficent enough to Either pay for My Trip or to have people other then Family Members pay for my Trip . Due to my vast Talent in Art , so I will Always be Proud of that .Even if I cant speak some jibberish language , the language I need to know is American
> 
> 
> Actully chances are I would'nt talk to you anyway if you Speak American , I only talk to people I know . not to strangers



American?????


----------



## Jeriqaui

mauzer said:


> http://coachbob.free.fr/Videos/sarunas jasikevicius.mpg
> 
> Very nice clip about Sharas-can any NBA fans tell me what player he reminds?


wow those passes are ridiculous. and1 would love him.


----------



## Tragedy

mauzer said:


> http://coachbob.free.fr/Videos/sarunas jasikevicius.mpg
> 
> Very nice clip about Sharas-can any NBA fans tell me what player he reminds?


 nice plays. no lift whatsoever on the jumper, but nice passes.


----------



## AMR

Saras was misused at Maryland, there he played as a SG. In Europe coaches Zmago Sagadin and Aito Garcia-Reneses made him the great PG he is nowadays.


----------



## vadimivich

He wasn't misused at Maryland, he just couldn't play the point. He turned it over a lot even as a SG.


----------



## mauzer

vadimivich said:


> He wasn't misused at Maryland, he just couldn't play the point. He turned it over a lot even as a SG.


How wasn't he misused if he was put on SG position?


----------



## vadimivich

> he just couldn't play the point. He turned it over a lot even as a SG.


Reading comprehension.


----------



## Ron Mexico

well at least it gives my school another player in the NBA

francis, massenburg, dixon, blake, wilcox, smith

I know it sucks :brokenhea:


----------



## The Mad Viking

Ron Mexico said:


> well at least it gives my school another player in the NBA
> 
> francis, massenburg, dixon, blake, wilcox, smith
> 
> I know it sucks :brokenhea:


You can count Gilchrist, too, AFAI am concerned.


----------



## Premier

How is Sarunas' defense?


----------



## AMR

Premier said:


> How is Sarunas' defense?


His biggest weakness.

Do the Celtics use to play zone defenses?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

mauzer said:


> http://coachbob.free.fr/Videos/sarunas jasikevicius.mpg
> 
> Very nice clip about Sharas-can any NBA fans tell me what player he reminds?



j-kidd anyone???


----------



## mauzer

Fresh news:

Jasikevicius Wants $5 Million Annually 
5th July, 2005 - 2:04 pm 
ESPN - Marc Sten has been told that Maccabi Tel-Aviv point guard Sarunas Jasikevicius, whose teams have won the past three Euroleague championships, wants a three-year deal to finally leap to the NBA … for $5 million annually. 

The 29-year-old, in other words, wants the full mid-level exception. The Cavs, though, are hoping Jasikevicius would accept less to play alongside countryman and close pal Zydrunas Ilgauskas. Cleveland's A-scenario remains signing Redd, re-signing Ilgauskas and then adding a third free agent from the Jasikevicius-Antonio Daniels tier. Don't forget that new Cavs general manager Danny Ferry was working in San Antonio when the Spurs tried in vain to sign Jasikevicius two summers ago. [READ]


----------



## Premier

AMR said:


> His biggest weakness.


I don't really mind, though. As long as he can shoot and pass effectively in a motion set, he'll be fine. Marcus Banks will be his backup and he is a great defender.



> Do the Celtics use to play zone defense?


No.


----------



## Premier

mauzer said:


> Fresh news:
> 
> Jasikevicius Wants $5 Million Annually
> 5th July, 2005 - 2:04 pm
> ESPN - Marc Sten has been told that Maccabi Tel-Aviv point guard Sarunas Jasikevicius, whose teams have won the past three Euroleague championships, wants a three-year deal to finally leap to the NBA … for $5 million annually.
> 
> The 29-year-old, in other words, wants the full mid-level exception. The Cavs, though, are hoping Jasikevicius would accept less to play alongside countryman and close pal Zydrunas Ilgauskas. Cleveland's A-scenario remains signing Redd, re-signing Ilgauskas and then adding a third free agent from the Jasikevicius-Antonio Daniels tier. Don't forget that new Cavs general manager Danny Ferry was working in San Antonio when the Spurs tried in vain to sign Jasikevicius two summers ago. [READ]


I was under the impression that Zydrunas wasn't liked by anyone in Lithuania. Also, $15,000,000 might be a little too much. The ten million that the Celtics originally offered is suitable.


----------



## mauzer

Premier said:


> I was under the impression that Zydrunas wasn't liked by anyone in Lithuania. Also, $15,000,000 might be a little too much. The ten million that the Celtics originally offered is suitable.


Z and Saras played in the same team as a kids-and always were buddys, he even was best man on Z's wedding. Saras " Golden Boy" Jasikevicius is from the same small town Kaunas ( 400k people)-Sabonis, Z, Marciulionis, Andriuskevichius are.


----------



## mauzer

Barcelona offered him 2.000.000 euro(2.600.000$) a season ( taxfree plus bonuses), so C's offer doesn't look very atractive to him I think.


----------



## HKF

5 million per year for a guy who's proven nothing in the NBA that's 29 years old? The entire MLE? That seems rather steep. I'd pass.


----------



## Premier

mauzer said:


> Barcelona offered him 2.000.000 euro(2.600.000$) a season ( taxfree plus bonuses), so C's offer doesn't look very atractive to him I think.


Which is essentially the same as Boston's $10,000,000 three year offer, but if he is playing in the NBA, he will be able to showcase his skills and be in a position to accept major money once his contract expires (if he lives up to his hype).


----------



## futuristxen

mauzer said:


> Z and Saras played in the same team as a kids-and always were buddys, he even was best man on Z's wedding. Saras " Golden Boy" Jasikevicius is from the same small town Kaunas ( 400k people)-Sabonis, Z, Marciulionis, Andriuskevichius are.



Are you from Lithuania?


----------



## mauzer

futuristxen said:


> Are you from Lithuania?


Yes.


----------



## AMR

Premier said:


> Which is essentially the same as Boston's $10,000,000 three year offer, but if he is playing in the NBA, he will be able to showcase his skills and be in a position to accept major money once his contract expires (if he lives up to his hype).



I don't really know, that's why I ask it, but

Do Barcelona and Boston have the same cost of life?


----------



## mauzer

AMR said:


> I don't really know, that's why I ask it, but
> 
> Do Barcelona and Boston have the same cost of life?


It's cheaper in US, because of very weak dollar.


----------



## mauzer

Nice article about Europe FA, including Sharas:


http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1034


----------



## E.H. Munro

mauzer said:


> It's cheaper in US, because of very weak dollar.


Boston is the third most expensive city in the US, and one of the more expensive cities in the world. While it would be cheaper in Cleveland or LA, Boston & New York are hideously expensive, by any standard.


----------



## AMR

DPSF4 said:


> It's amazing how if you call any european prospect that may have nba potential a bust or whatever you get flamed by dudes like mauzer.


And it's amazing how people on this board call any european prospect a bust.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks

Crap I was hoping the celts wouldn't do this...he's perfect for your team I'm sure a bunch of people are blabbering about Euro this and soft that but the reality of it is that this guy is a proven winner, much like Manu. Also unlike any other Euro this guy has proved he can hold his own against the world's and the NBA's best. He's good size for a guard can score can shoot can get to the line can pass knows how to win, is not afraid to step up etc etc. It sucks that you got him but you always get higher than us in the playoffs anyway.


----------



## mauzer

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Crap I was hoping the celts wouldn't do this...he's perfect for your team I'm sure a bunch of people are blabbering about Euro this and soft that but the reality of it is that this guy is a proven winner, much like Manu. Also unlike any other Euro this guy has proved he can hold his own against the world's and the NBA's best. He's good size for a guard can score can shoot can get to the line can pass knows how to win, is not afraid to step up etc etc. It sucks that you got him but you always get higher than us in the playoffs anyway.


Nobody got him yet-Indiana and Cavs are on the top of hils-and Celtics offer is not accepted yet, and I doubt it ever be-Saras wants to play in good team, not in crappy like Boston's.


----------



## ATLien

Dude is really tight with Big Z. Maybe Cleveland.


----------



## futuristxen

mauzer said:


> Nobody got him yet-Indiana and Cavs are on the top of hils-and Celtics offer is not accepted yet, and I doubt it ever be-Saras wants to play in good team, not in crappy like Boston's.


Any update on this?
With the Hughes signing Saras is almost a must now. If Ferry can get him and re-sign Z I think the Cavs could make the ECF.


----------



## Projected

Well he turned Boston's 5 million offer down.


----------



## xman

I think the Sonics should look at him if we lose Antonio Daniels. He could get minutes coming off the bench like Daniels did last year. I am sure he would fit into Seattles three guard rotation nicely if we do indeed lose Antonio. He could play a bit of the 2 to give Ray Allen a rest and come in and play the point to give ridnour a break. If he wants to be on a contender with a shot at quality minutes it would seem that Seattle would be an ideal place. Thats if we don't resign Antonio, which I really hope we do since he plays defense. It just seems like this guy would be a good consilation prize if we lose him.


----------



## pacerfan23

Indiana is still one of his top choices as they are offering the remainder of thier mid level exception. He does not care if he starts, he just wants a chance at a championship in the very immediate future.


----------



## xman

> *he just wants a chance at a championship in the very immediate future.*


So then why would he sign with the Pacers? I would think the Sonics better fit what he is looking for.
Really though it seems Byrd is hot and heavy for this guy and I don't even think he is on the supes radar, I have not heard anything anyway. Good luck with him though, he could be good for the pacers if he can get that set shot off. With his fiery attitude I would bet he can make the transistion, should be interesting.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

mauzer said:


> Nobody got him yet-Indiana and Cavs are on the top of hils-and Celtics offer is not accepted yet, and I doubt it ever be-Saras wants to play in good team, not in crappy like Boston's.


Update in this thread if you hear anymore updates about this, i've been trying to track down details about his talks with Cleveland but it's tough.


----------



## Premier

Bostons' team is crappy? The Celtics are at the Cavs' level.

By the way, Jasikevicius turned down Boston's offer of 1.6 million dollars.


----------



## mauzer

Premier said:


> Bostons' team is crappy? The Celtics are at the Cavs' level.
> 
> By the way, Jasikevicius turned down Boston's offer of 1.6 million dollars.


CElttics WERE on Cavs level. This year is not even close. And this 1.6 mil offer was only smokescreen-Celtics staff knew that Saras will not choose them over Pacers and Cavs.


----------



## Premier

Well, of course he wouldn't if they all offered the same money. His (best?) friend plays for the Cavs and I'll assume that he looks up to Larry Bird.

The Cavs aren't all too much better than the Celtics.


----------



## pacerfan23

Yes, hopefully he lands in Indy, but we will just have to wait and see.


----------

